# Dish Network DVR522 is slow



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have a Dish DVR522 receiver and it's been about 3 or 4 years since we got it. It's beginning to get really slow, like a computer gets slow after too long without a nice clean format.

When you press a button, like Menu or DVR, it takes 2 or 3 seconds for it to register and show up. Then in that time sometimes I get impatient and press it again, then it takes a little longer for it to show up but then it thinks I pressed it twice so it will go into a different channel list since I pressed menu 2 times.

It happens on both TV1 and TV2, so it isn't the remote, and both remotes have brand new batteries.

Is there any way to speed it back up? Will resetting it to factory defaults speed anything up?

Is there any way to "format" so to speak, the receiver so it has a clean drive?

I have read that LCD screens can cause IR interference, but I don't have an LCD TV, it's an old boxy TV, both of them. And I think TV1 remote is IR and TV2 remote is UHF, but they both have the slowness thing going on when you try and access menus.

Also, when you are watching TV, it will freeze randomly, then the words will be off sometimes and you have to switch channels and come back or turn off the reciever and turn it back on.

It's been getting slow for about a year now. We just got a new SmartCard in the mail and I installed it and it didn't help a thing, just as bad as before.

Can you guys help me out?

Thanks,
Bushpilot


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You, as the consumer, can't "format" it. Dish Network could. They could also replace it as it could be hardware failure. Call and ask for service.


----------

